
Charging a mobile phone in a cafe? Pay up, says Vienna owner - yawz
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38991163
======
woliveirajr
> Some owners also complain about the poor atmosphere created by busy
> professionals absorbed in their phones, rather than friend and family get-
> togethers.

This. Some coffees are places to have conversations, drink coffee, eat
something. When all your tables are used by people just recharging their
phones while they check their feeds and news, some of the atmosphere goes
away.

